# Template for Knitting and Crochet designers



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

I have both Microsoft Office, and OpenOffice on my computer. Microsoft has some templates to add , but so many require a fee. I got Open Office years ago before I had MS Word, because Open Office is free, and in my opinion, every bit as good as MS OFFICE. This evening I was browsing templates for Open Office, and I found one for knitting and crochet designers. It's a free down load as (as far as I am aware) all of Open Office is free of charge. You may or may not find this useful, but I want to pass it along for those who might:

http://templates.services.openoffice.org/en/node/5717


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Funny thing there is an add above your message says Australian templates $1.00 for first 28 days then 2.95 a week


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

That's plain sneaky! But mine is free! I got it for my Open Office tonight.



skinny minnie said:


> Funny thing there is an add above your message says Australian templates $1.00 for first 28 days then 2.95 a week


----------



## dizzydean (Jan 24, 2011)

sounds nice but will not load for me


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

freesia792 said:


> I have both Microsoft Office, and OpenOffice on my computer. Microsoft has some templates to add , but so many require a fee. I got Open Office years ago before I had MS Word, because Open Office is free, and in my opinion, every bit as good as MS OFFICE. This evening I was browsing templates for Open Office, and I found one for knitting and crochet designers. It's a free down load as (as far as I am aware) all of Open Office is free of charge. You may or may not find this useful, but I want to pass it along for those who might:
> 
> http://templates.services.openoffice.org/en/node/5717


Where do you get OpenOffice at?


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

Maxine: just Google Open Office. The site will tell you how to download it.
Linda


----------



## 7953Princess (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

skinny minnie said:


> Funny thing there is an add above your message says Australian templates $1.00 for first 28 days then 2.95 a week


This is a result of of the new DECISION engine in the browser. It discovers keyword on the website you are on and then pushes all kinds of advertising related to that. Next time you google for anything, take note of the ads on the page - you should see related items being 'pushed' in ads.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

looks like a nice template for pattern writing and keeping a historical track of what you are doing.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

I found the Open Office. Thank you. I see they have graph paper templates to use. Nice software, and can't believe it is free.


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

The only thing about Open Office you need to be aware of, Maxine, is that most computers can't open documents you send using their work processor. If you ever want to send a doc to someone using this, save it as an .RTF file first.
Linda


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

You can go to this site. The second selection on the left is the download I believe.
http://www.openoffice.org/



krankymax said:


> freesia792 said:
> 
> 
> > I have both Microsoft Office, and OpenOffice on my computer. Microsoft has some templates to add , but so many require a fee. I got Open Office years ago before I had MS Word, because Open Office is free, and in my opinion, every bit as good as MS OFFICE. This evening I was browsing templates for Open Office, and I found one for knitting and crochet designers. It's a free down load as (as far as I am aware) all of Open Office is free of charge. You may or may not find this useful, but I want to pass it along for those who might:
> ...


----------



## fuzzylogic55 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you for this! Didn't realize this was a free software.


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

I think it's a very nice one. I use Open Office a lot. I hope you enjoy it. If your not used to a program like it, you'll be amazed at the things you can do with it.... or, you can keep it simple. I think software like that is a lot of fun though. I used it to type the Christmas newsletter, Bday letters, etc. I have fun decorating the letters.

Enjoy!



fuzzylogic55 said:


> Thank you for this! Didn't realize this was a free software.


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you! I have had Open Office for years but never knew these were available.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

Is it possible for you to just give us a copy of yours and we can delete your info and then use it as a template?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

This is great. Thank you for posting. Think it will work easily.


----------

